# A bit of RAGE



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

The other night (12 am) I was working out in a huge ass gym 
(Gold's) and there was 7 people including myself.

2 were doing cardio equipment
1 Shoulders
me- Chest
1 abs room
2 fucking shitheads that kept disappearing

Well, I was doing incline DB bench and it took me about 10 mins to do my four sets incl. warm up.

I looked around, sat on a BB bench and slapped some 45 on each side to warm up and I did my first set.  Out of the blue, this jackass with all piercings all over his body along with his "Enrique-wanna-be-boyfriend" said, "we're using this bench".  I gave them a dirty look and I said "what did you say?" Before he could speak I said, "oh yeah, your right this is your guy's bench... how wrong of me." They then leave the area again, smiling like pansies and didn't come back for 10 mins so I took my water bottle and dumped it all around their bench.  I switched over to DB Bench (2 benches down) and grabbed the 105's and started my first set.  The bitches came back and stared at the floor wondering what happened.  I got off my bench and Enrique says, "where did this water come from?"  I said, "my water bottle broke, dude"  So he goes and get the front desk to clean it up and while he was cleaning it up they were laughing at him as he was leaving the area.  I was then on 125 lbs DB's and got so pissed that from the bench position, I threw the DB's back and at them missing them by a foot and half!

Man, was I pissed!  I didn't get up from the bench but I flipped up, was beet red, poured some water over my head to cool my frustrations off, stared them down.... and was waiting for them to do something.  

They walked off fast!  I was then down at the cable flys and they were still doing bench (30 mins and still on bench) and they were laughing.... so I started warming up my fist by punching the steel pole at medium speed.  So all you hear is "clank-clank-clank"... the sound of my fist hitting the pole!

That night they were spared!

I told my girlfriend to tell her little boyfriends (she knows them) to stay the fuck far away from me from now on and with that.... the little bitches have done so!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

causing some hell aren't you david?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

yeah, getting jacked and out of control!  Even my g-friend stays out of my way!

I now have 4 clients!  

See, giving up the stinkin' bouncing job was a "good" thing!!!!  

As for those two shit-bitches!   I'm over them and their lucky!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 26, 2003)

Holly shit there David.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 26, 2003)

i need to come down for a visit, i know just how ya feel.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2003)

Hilarious...I mean...your RAGE...just curious but are you taking any "supps"??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm over them...............


Dont worry Dave there are plenty more fish in the sea


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice move---pouring water on their bench


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

you sure have to calm down there dave.

did i read that wrong or did you get mad because someone asked you if you were using a bench before they took it?
then you threw water and weights at them? hummm someone has a little too much test. in them...dont you think.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2003)

I bet you masturbateed when you got home


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

your talking to dave right? lol.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes I was, but if the shoe fits


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

....if the shoe fits, i will put it on and kick you in the ass


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

I just got out of the gym... and while I was in there, I was having a protein shake and all the while chatting with this blonde lady and she was complimenting me etc...

She said in the lines that she like the thicker guys such as me and this dude comes along (I vaguely know him like a hello-goodbye factor) and he says, "I think your gorgeous".  I said, "What?  Be quiet dude, (bc/ people were walking by) and I said, "when are you leaving the gym?"...


Because I 'm going to beat your ass for the comment!  


  I was kidding of course but unsure if he was though!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i need to come down for a visit, i know just how ya feel.



Why, Tank?  Who side would you be on?  Theirs or mine?  


I called up my friend and told him what happened and he started laughing.  I said to him that it's not funny bc/ I'm almost had a fight with two guys that probably could've beaten me.

So I said that I will cool my jets a little bit better but when he's in there and those two *bitches* are there that, he better have my back if I start losing!

BTW, He's bigger than I and probably HHH.


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Hilarious...I mean...your RAGE...just curious but are you taking any "supps"??



Yes, Aspirin!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you sure have to calm down there dave.
> 
> did i read that wrong or did you get mad because someone asked you if you were using a bench before they took it?
> then you threw water and weights at them? hummm someone has a little too much test. in them...dont you think.



No, they came up to me and said, "We're using that bench" when 8 others were empty!!!

Keep in mind, it was 12:30 am!!!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I bet you masturbateed when you got home



I can't remember what I did!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2003)

Dave...me too...aspirin makes me go nuts...lmfao


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

you aspirin freaks....

so let me get this straight d...a couple of guys wanted to share a bench with you because they thought you were prime meat and you said no? you changing your ways? hummm new page for dave. In any case maybe go halfers on the "aspirin".


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Why, Tank? Who side would you be on? Theirs or mine?


 yours of course bud!!!give me some whiskey and i'll have them calling their mama's...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2003)

Aspirin is dangerous! Pretty soon we'll have our Congressmen banning the unauthorized use of aspirin, so stock up now.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you aspirin freaks....
> 
> so let me get this straight d...a couple of guys wanted to share a bench with you because they thought you were prime meat and you said no? you changing your ways? hummm new page for dave. In any case maybe go halfers on the "aspirin".




No, they did NOT want to share the bench.

Keep in mind, the gym was empty and there were 8 other benches they could've went to!!!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> yours of course bud!!!give me some whiskey and i'll have them calling their mama's...



If I had drank during that workout, I would've 


A. Let them have them bench, stumble off
B. wouldn't hear or notice them
C. Barfed in front of them and on their bench!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

sounds like you need an anger managment class D.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

no.

It's certain things that set me off!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> If I had drank during that workout, I would've
> 
> 
> ...


no, you workout, and i'll sip on the whiskey.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

in the meantime those two morons will be beating our asses!  Not!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2003)

beating your asses sounds right .....


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Bite me!

OK?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

asprin? whats asprin do??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

Dave you ass your guy who threw the dumbell at me and my friend


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Dave you ass your guy who threw the dumbell at me and my friend




this is NOT ENGLISH!


Have you been driniking again?


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> asprin? whats asprin do??




Figure that one out!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> this is NOT ENGLISH!
> 
> 
> Have you been driniking again?



"Excuse me Stewardess, I speak Jive"

I think he's trying to say "David you ass, you're the guy who threw the dumbells at me and my friend."


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

Only coming from Crash, I expect his CA lingo!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

No rage= a "good" Dave!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No rage= a "good" Dave!



Throwing 125's across the room is GOOD?!?!?   DAMN, I don't ever want to see Bad Dave.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

yah...dont treat crash like that. not nice dave.


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I was talking to you J-B!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> this is NOT ENGLISH!
> 
> 
> Have you been driniking again?




this was me?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm slightly confused and have a headache from takling aspirin.  How's that for a twist!  Asprin giving headaches!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

i was low i sleep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

on sleep much like now


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Only coming from Crash, I expect his CA lingo!


then..would have expected more, 'dude!' comments....


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was low i sleep




Boy!  You better start speaking grammatically correct!  You MUST be drunk!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

nah that was after 2 days at a theme park and being up all night i was beat!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd be beat too!  At a amusement park, Crash?  How old are you??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

hey he still pays a student rate and fits into the kiddy rides...hehe....


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh yeah???? 

I have a ride for you J'bo.  Admission for you is ALWAYS free!  

(since you think I say pornal thoughts most of the time!)


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nah that was after 2 days at a theme park and being up all night i was beat!


yo crash-
where did you go? which theme park?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2003)

i went to 6 flags that shit kicked ass thought i was gonna die


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

hey! I've been there..but..back in '94..ther were still building the Batman Ride..

had a good time there though...


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 2, 2003)

dude they have intense rides now holy shit!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

we've got a 6 flags here in Denver..just havne't been to it yet...not sure how that has happened..


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

I've never been to six flags!  Sounds cool though!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

I love theme parks...especially disney world...busch gardens...no rides for me though...just like the animals there...people i mean


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I've never been to six flags!  Sounds cool though!





dave!? you haven't??? GO!!!!!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

sure, when I'm in GA next!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I love theme parks...especially disney world...busch gardens...no rides for me though...just like the animals there...people i mean




No rides for J'bo!  So much for the fun part with ya!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

i like the rides at Disney...but not the really fast spinny ones that are only there to try to make you  i love the water rides...thats what white tank tops were made for.


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

but, I can't disagree with you!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

there's those stupid eyes again...need new smilie


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

hey..I grew up not 30 minutes from Six Flags over Atlanta! yeah!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

did ya?  Is it cool?


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

it was in 1983...can only imagine it has gotten better...


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

then again, maybe not!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I think I'm cured for RAGE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

until next time...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

or next cyle!


----------



## firestorm (May 6, 2003)

Your a better man then me Dave,, I've bitch slapped guys in the gym for less.  Congrats on having such quality control.


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

somewhat control but I still see those clowns and they want to now say hello.  I don't BUY crap, I just throw it away!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

NO MORE RAGE!  Aspirin!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

now u r stacking?
ragin' Dave!

it's got a snap to it, don't ya think?


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

not stacking anymore


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

I wouldn't give them a minute of my time David.  Tell em to skick their hello up their ass.


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

I just look and laugh at them!  I have two more clowns that think their tough tossing weight around etc.  But at least they workout hard, though.  So, I'll give them credit.  I don't understand these cowards that are afraid to come into the gym with all the rest of us powerhouses and show off and throw their pussy fit tantrums.  I train my clients late at night to avoid the $550 lot space  per month!  So, I guess I get to see the other side of life!  It's funny because when these two clowns are in the gym against us during prime time, their like little trolls!  So that's why they don't come in anymore when were all training!

Sucka's!!!!  Damn, I'm starting to sound like Gold's Soldier now, aren't I!  Poor Gopro.... he's gonna have his hands full!


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

hahaha,, David Sounds like I just got you all worked up again!!  Sorry bro.


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

naaahh... it's just an observation and I'm spewing the incident in a thread that is pertinent to the subject!

RAGE!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Damn dude, your all nice and sweet on the intarweb but catch you in the gym and its ROYEED RAGEE!


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

hahaha  good response Dave


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Damn dude, your all nice and sweet on the intarweb but catch you in the gym and its ROYEED RAGEE!




Actually, bt/ the gyma nd Florida drivers, I have the worst temper!!!

No, if I did whacked out roids, that would be a different story!  I'd probably be even nicer to them!    Go figure!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

It's like pretending to be sober when you see an officer on the street or passing you!


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Yep, not attracting attention to yourself, gotcha   P.S. you need therapy


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Also, alcohol makes me calmer, smarter and slicker.  It's like a truth serum!  Reminds me, I must post my experiences in a the Bar thread/Nite club of an incident that happened bt/ the bartender and myself.  I came out a winner bc/ I went back the next night apologizing for my frankness and she said, "Don't you dare take back all the beautiful things you said about me".

Eeeeeeyyeessssss!  or Eeeyyeaah... bayyyyy beee!

:smirk:


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Furthermore, she's a friend of a friend (which is awesome) and she thinks that I'm so cool, she asked me to hang out with her!!!!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Eat your heart out, FS!  (I know you want pictures so very soon, I will provide you and Mudge with them!)

I assure you!  YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

Never disappointed by your pics Bro


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

She looks a little like Mariah Carey in the face, Shakira's hair when curly and the body.... hmmnn... soon you can make your own deductions from that!


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Hmm, would she fit in a box small enough for UPS?


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Absolutely not!  She is one helluva package!  So beautiful and thick in ALL the right places!!!  I could send you some fluid though!  Ha HA HA ahahahaha ha ha!  J/K!!!


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Aaahh shit.  I know I'm not going to win any awards with that comment!    Fuck it, this is a RAGE thread!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Hmmmnnn... I went into the gym the other night around 11:30 pm and it was like Romper Room?

3 kids were running around kicking  the Swiss Ball around and it almost hit my client!  Then, two kids strung up on something came in a were stretching near this hot girl (her BF is a cop) and they were following her around and showing off!    I almost said something but you know what....

All of this, I kept my cool!  

Unbelievable!  I hate being so chilled... no actually it's good because I smile and laugh alot!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

Damn, if I'm having no more high's then this thread may die along with the 1,000 I've created.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hmmmnnn... I went into the gym the other night around 11:30 pm and it was like Romper Room?
> 
> 3 kids were running around kicking  the Swiss Ball around and it almost hit my client!  Then, two kids strung up on something came in a were stretching near this hot girl (her BF is a cop) and they were following her around and showing off!    I almost said something but you know what....
> ...



doesn't your club have rules stating that kids under _____ age are not permitted into the gym area?
I think I would have honestly opened upmy big mouth and asked..
"WHO'S KIDS ARE THESE?"

I found out last week that they will not play rock (the good stuff, i.e metallica..) during the day..as to not offend the older peolpe.
Ya know what? Fuq 'em! Sorry..but this is a gym! Not Ballys! I cannot get psyched up listening to Macy Gray..or whatever her name is...


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> doesn't your club have rules stating that kids under _____ age are not permitted into the gym area?
> I think I would have honestly opened upmy big mouth and asked..
> "WHO'S KIDS ARE THESE?"
> ...



Those "kids" are like 23 years old!  

Macy Gray music when working out does blow!!!!



2 strippers came to workout in the gym tonight... so certainly


NO RAGE reports on my behalf!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

Oh..I'm sure you were ragin in your own way...but we don't wanna to know about i!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Nope!  Gals that strike and interest in me keep me cooled down like that.  

But, turns hot thereafter.  Oops... that would be in the bedroom!


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2003)

Romper Room? LoL... I can do without the fluid shipment thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

macy gray is good....guys have no taste in music...if i wanta do a headbanging exercise i will listen to Mettalica however i am trying to lift....so i say screw the banger crap.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Ok..I know you just woke up....but...
when you go to the gym to move some weight...the last thing you want to hear is that gawd awful and annoying voice of her...
I also mean easy listening music in general.....
It sucks the life right out of an other wise good lifting session...


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

I like Macy Gray but I wouldn't want to lift to it....
I'll listen to some Nas, DMX, Freeway, Old School Rap, etc...

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> macy gray is good....guys have no taste in music...if i wanta do a headbanging exercise i will listen to Mettalica however i am trying to lift....so i say screw the banger crap.




I like Macy Gray... just that one song though!  

Otherwise, I'm very diversified!  I love Celine Dion's  stuff!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Where is the RAGE!!!!!!??!!??!  PEople!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

So many A$$holes.....

Too few ASSwhippings

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

No Rage Dave  i'm very passive


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

buddah crash....the zen of side burns!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> No Rage Dave  i'm very passive



Or, very scared!!!!


----------



## racoon02 (May 18, 2003)

Ok, I was in the gym yesterday doing my back and Bi's. I was curling the 70's using good form. I am in this gym every day. This guy comes in I have never seen before (smaller than me) Grabs the 80's and starts trying to curl them. Ofcourse he is using all back and 0 bicep  Basically just swinging the DB up there. So I figure I will be helpful, and tell him that its not good to lift heavy if you use no form, and that he should probably lighten up the weight. For some reason he wanted to be all 'big' and not listen to the statement and said " I have been lifting for years I know what Im doing" Man I was pissed after this. I wanted to call him out because if he did lift for years, his body sure didnt show it, and his form didnt either. But I just shut up, and went about my buisness. I later saw him go tot he benchpress, put on 225 and struggle to do it 2 times. What does doing something 2 times do? And then he was walking around with his chest poked out like he was gods gift to the weight room!? Comon give me a break... People like this guy make me want to rip their head off and shit down their neck....


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

I would've said something to him!!!

My anger would've slowly build after mins of what you described!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> "For some reason he wanted to be all 'big' and not listen to the statement and said " I have been lifting for years I know what Im doing" Man I was pissed after this. I wanted to call him out because if he did lift for years, his body sure didnt show it, and his form didnt either."
> 
> I don't see why you would want to kick his ass for this.  He just didn't want help.  No reason to get so pissed because he didn't take your advise.   Keep in mind that the gym is full of wannabe gurus all with advice for everyone.   Don't be one of them and concentrate on your workout and let the ill fated go about their business.  If they want help they will ask.
> ...



I feel very similar here.  It gives me the feeling of disgust when I see dickheads like this although because my emphasis and concentration is on my workout and not my surroundings I never let it get to me like that.  

Take no offense here but it sounds like your paying too much attention to what other people are doing in the gym.  You turn for some advise:  try paying less attention to these things. Keep your focus and attention on your training.  Negative emotions such as stated above take away from your intensity and focus.


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

David,,, you should know better.  Are you sure your not on mega doses of Anabolic Steroids????  hahahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

I'd like to show up at Davids gym wearing pink spandex and sheeit and do every excercise wrong just to piss David off!!!  hahahaha


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'd like to show up at Davids gym wearing pink spandex and sheeit and do every excercise wrong just to piss David off!!!  hahahaha



If I saw that attire, it's not me you'd have to worry about...


You





see


FS


There 



is this guy


who loves 


Pink and he's 6'9" and you'd be wrestling him off you!


Not me!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David,,, you should know better.  Are you sure your not on mega doses of Anabolic Steroids????  hahahahahahahaha




By far not!

I tried them and I can only tell you, I think I could've done better wt/ them!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> If I saw that attire, it's not me you'd have to worry about...
> 
> 
> ...



****************8
HAHAHAHA   I'd hide behind you David!!!!!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ****************8
> HAHAHAHA   I'd hide behind you David!!!!!




That wouldn't help bc/ once I see the Friendly pink Giant coming towards you... first I'd laugh.... then I'd run!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

In that case,, I'd be in big trouble. hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

hey..I thought u had a bum shoulder..not legs....
You don't have to be fast...just be ahead of Dave!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

No numb right calf but, as being ahead... nope!  Rather be  leaving that giant in the dust!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 18, 2003)

I dunno Dave I don't think ya could out run me!!!  Besides that my man,, your bigger then me.  If I'm a Giant then your a Golliath.  And you know how the story goes.  David azz whoops Goliath so with that said  I'd catch ya and hide behind ya.  hahahahaha


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

I know I can't out run ya but I know if you knew this guy I wouldn't be too far behind you in running with Pink Giant chasing us!  Forget about the Goliath stuff..... only if he caught me in a corner it will be fight to death or be fucked!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

I Fugging hate the gym they only have 120lb dumbells!!!!! i need more than that for back rows grrrrr!!!!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

you can do more than 125 lbs rows?  For how many reps there, sparky??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i was pullin up 120's for 10 reps. form was not that bad either


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

then that's quite impressive.  What is your lat pulldown,then??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i stack the machine we have at my gym and it's still light. i can get out a good 10 reps. but i have no size it's like power lifting muscle lol


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

weights, chowder?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

huh? chowder?


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

Chowder is a British term!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

for?


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

there is such a sausage fest in here.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

Ya no lady whores wanna come and play


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

will you play with us


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

your topic bores me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

then you pick a topic


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

how about my 2nd favorite topic.....

FOOD


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I Fugging hate the gym they only have 120lb dumbells!!!!! i need more than that for back rows grrrrr!!!!



You are such an Animal Crash!!!  hahahaha   just funnen ya bro!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know I can't out run ya but I know if you knew this guy I wouldn't be too far behind you in running with Pink Giant chasing us!  Forget about the Goliath stuff..... only if he caught me in a corner it will be fight to death or be fucked!



HAHAHAHA  Dave.


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> for?




You've never heard anyone use the expression, "you chowderheads"? 

Chowder is also used many times by the three stooges.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

k back to the "guy" chat.


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

you leaving us??


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

yes i am...
you guys chat about sausage topics only....


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i am...
> you guys chat about sausage topics only....



Because you won't let us talk about your taco.


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

nice


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

taco? your disgusting...


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> taco? your disgusting...



Would you prefer clam?


----------



## DFINEST (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> taco? your disgusting...



Oh, so you can say "sausage" but

we can't say "taco"

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

sausages are tasty but tacos are just nasty lookin


----------



## Crono1000 (May 20, 2003)

ahahhahaha

"taco"

ahahahahaha


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> taco? your disgusting...




Al boob! You referred to J'bo's ......!@#$ as a taco!  That IS gross!

Albob, I hope that your previous experiences in life did NOT taste like one!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sausages are tasty




hmmmnnnnn...... I think I'm starting to like J'bo..............


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

you mean you never liked me before?


----------



## DFINEST (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sausages are tasty but tacos are just nasty lookin



Booty, I mean, Beauty is in the
eye of the beholder....

Taco's are tasty

especially when they're dressed up

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you mean you never liked me before?




oooohhh... I got your attention???  

I've always liked you before I saw any pictures..... you know that.

I judge within the mind and heart first and then, the physical attributes become a bonus except..... now that I see a lot of you.... a very SEXY bonus.... ms. hottie!


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

you always get my attention you player 

i know how you work babe. Call me tommorrow night so i can give you all the details. I gotta run. Massage..work...plane.


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

non player...


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

sure....thats a good one dave. (aka player)


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

daves so not a player


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

You have no idea what your talkin about crash....he puts the play in the word player


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

nope neva


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> daves so not a player




Crash _knows_ me........................  hee hee!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You have no idea what your talkin about crash....he puts the play in the word player




Crash and I go WAYYYYY back!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

Ya we do. see he's not a player


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

too bad J'bo isn't around to see this!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

also, I'm a prayer, a sayer and a do-er!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

A quote while I go to the mental hospital according to J'bo.... 


All the things she said
All the things she said
Running through my head
All the things she said
All the things she said
Running through my head 
This is not enough

by TATU also, pro wrestler/BB Victoria <<<=== Crash, FS & Tank know who I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## racoon02 (May 21, 2003)

You know that songs about lesbians right?


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

As for the lesbianish thing... yep!  I think their whole album is something or another about their lesbian thang.


I love the album though!  Those two gals are great!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

BTW, the rage is rising again because the hospital (s) kept me till' 5:20 am today!!!!

10 pm - 5:20 am??  They can lick my ass!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2003)

UH? why were you there???


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> They can lick my ass!!!!



dang dave....what kind of HMO plan are you on????


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

I was there Crash to have my back rechecked and leg re-analyzed.

Satisfied with the back results.. but irate about the leg synopsis.  Someone is going to pay for their errors!!!  

HMO--- United Healthcare.  Well, whatever, I'll be expecting two bills and then, the hospital that pissed me off is going to recieve payments of $5 for not even treating me in a timely manner!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

tonight I will define the word, R-A-G-E!


----------



## racoon02 (May 27, 2003)

MOTHER FUCK IM PISSED. I work my ass off all fucking day. I work my ass off in the weight room after work. Soon as I walk in the house my girlfriend calls me on the phone and gives me shit, just to pick a fight. Well I bitched her out on the phone, gave her some few 'choice' words. Told her I didnt wanna fuck with her ass anymore. And hung up. Damn I just wanna beat some ass right now. Its ok though, that bitch was just using me anyways, she would be all nicey nicey when she needed me to do something, or buy her something, but be a stupid bitch other times. Well fuck her, she doesnt know I have chicks hit on me all the time in the weight room, and I passed all that pussy up because I cared for her. Then shes gonna give me shit. Fuck that. Im through with her.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> MOTHER FUCK IM PISSED. I work my ass off all fucking day. I work my ass off in the weight room after work. Soon as I walk in the house my girlfriend calls me on the phone and gives me shit, just to pick a fight. Well I bitched her out on the phone, gave her some few 'choice' words. Told her I didnt wanna fuck with her ass anymore. And hung up. Damn I just wanna beat some ass right now. Its ok though, that bitch was just using me anyways, she would be all nicey nicey when she needed me to do something, or buy her something, but be a stupid bitch other times. Well fuck her, she doesnt know I have chicks hit on me all the time in the weight room, and I passed all that pussy up because I cared for her. Then shes gonna give me shit. Fuck that. Im through with her.



Wow!   Someone with more rage than I???  At least you didn't hit her!  As I read this, I thought I wrote certain lines!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> MOTHER FUCK IM PISSED. I work my ass off all fucking day. I work my ass off in the weight room after work. Soon as I walk in the house my girlfriend calls me on the phone and gives me shit, just to pick a fight. Well I bitched her out on the phone, gave her some few 'choice' words. Told her I didnt wanna fuck with her ass anymore. And hung up. Damn I just wanna beat some ass right now. Its ok though, that bitch was just using me anyways, she would be all nicey nicey when she needed me to do something, or buy her something, but be a stupid bitch other times. Well fuck her, she doesnt know I have chicks hit on me all the time in the weight room, and I passed all that pussy up because I cared for her. Then shes gonna give me shit. Fuck that. Im through with her.



 i bet that you two have great make up sex within 24 hours


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i bet that you two have great make up sex within 24 hours


Yep!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i bet that you two have great make up sex within 24 hours




if this is true,...and I suspect it is.....better get a hotel room..sounds like some serious furnature breakage!


----------



## racoon02 (May 27, 2003)

No no, Were over with. Im finished with her. She puts more stress in my life than shes worth. I might still have make up sex though, because not an hour went by and who calls me? Thats right, one of her 'best' friends. She was flirting with me over the phone asking me if me and Trisha were done. So like I said, I might have make up sex.... just not with trisha.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

what ever you are soooo gonna do'em both. lmao


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

I so god dam pissed off!!!!     i only get 13 hours of sleep tonight


----------



## racoon02 (May 28, 2003)

ONLY?! 





edit: They need a jelous smiley


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I wish I could get more sleep at night!!  13 hours is just way too much, crash!!!


----------



## racoon02 (May 28, 2003)

Wouldnt it be great to not work at all. And just Lift weights, eat sleep. Then maybe party on the weekends. ahhh that would be the life.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Wouldnt it be great to not work at all. And just Lift weights, eat sleep. Then maybe party on the weekends. ahhh that would be the life.


You can have that job.  All you have to do is put on about 230-275 of bone dry mass, win a qualifier, get a supp deal and you are good to go!

BTW, you forgot sex.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Wouldnt it be great to not work at all. And just Lift weights, eat sleep. Then maybe party on the weekends. ahhh that would be the life.



 that is my life  

i do go to school a little but i like that  (college(did i spell that right???  ))


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

Where's the rage!?!?  

Lack of sleep is NOT rage!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

Argh! i'm outa dymetadrine!!  closest thing i got to rage


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

Dymetadrine!  LOL!  

What the hell is that?  Ephedra base product??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

ya! you never tried it!? it's the shiz nit!! for pre workout energy
it's by AST my opinion is try it it's cheap and works good as fug!!


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Naaah!  I've seen it but I don't like ephedrain my system all day long.......


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

two boys come into the gym and personally I think they belong at Bally's because their jaw bones are the strongest muscle they possess! All they do is laugh and run their mouths in the gym!


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

I hate people who will take up a bench. Put their weight on and sit infront of it and talk. AND THEY STAY ON THE SAME BENCH FOR LIKE AN HOUR AND DO NOTHING. Grrrrrr  

And when you ask em to use the bench they always have '1 more set'


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Better than the cable crossovers or the smith machine!  People use the smith machine like circuit training!


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

And I hate it how all the hot chicks in my gym stay in the machine weight part of the weight room ... They need to come down by me


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

i go by the free weights all the time


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

ya do????  Do you???


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> two boys come into the gym and personally I think they belong at Bally's because their jaw bones are the strongest muscle they possess! All they do is laugh and run their mouths in the gym!


do the also..wear tank tops?


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

yeah, the most talkative one did... now that you asked.  Funny you say that.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

I just remember a joke about 
"DO's and DON'TS" for gym:
If you weigh less than 150lbs, DON'T wear a tank top!

was'sup, buddy? Going out tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

Hey, do you also need to cycle the clenbutrx?
Iam about out...going to use soemthiing else for the next month or so, then wanna talk to you about another bottle..maybe 1-test too!
I don't have stats, (oops) but...my strength has gone up!!
BTW..have I said thnks?


Oh,  go back on days next week...will be working the club more often...most likely have more stories to embelish on!


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

Just got back from a party tonight, I started a BIG FIGHT. Well I didnt start it. But there was a bunch of our people talking shit to some people from league city, and all they were doing was talking. So I got pissed and walked up to the front and hauled off and hit one. Fun Ensued. I didnt really get any good shots in after that, but the first one I hit didnt get up I dont think. But I got hit in the back of the head with something blunt somewhere in the brawl. Gonna have a mark in the morning but the fun was well worth it. Must pass out now l8r.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do the also..wear tank tops?



i wear a tank top and i am less than 150lb 

someone is mature here and it aint racoon...how old are you? arent you a little old to scrap?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i wear a tank top and i am less than 150lb


ha!
Your ams are bigger than a 150 lb man!

Sorry..should have been more specific...
"men weighing less than 150..shouldn't wear tank tops."


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

Im 19, still drunk, and need to go to bed


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

hey..is the world spinning?


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

ok then your still young enough to pick senseless fights....just dont screw your face up  you gonna hurl from the booze?


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2003)

I havent hurlled from booze for about 10 yrs 
Fuq doin that shit eva again


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

HA! It was about three for me! I am usually pretty good at monitoring how buzzed I get so I do not lose it...well..buddy and I were at at club..and the bartender REALLY hooked us up....I was in trouble....luckily, I made it to the rest room before I hurled.....I had to call a cab home..and felt like SHIAT! That next day...cured me for some time!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Couldnt be bothered wit hang overs 
No a sore cock in da morn from shaggin all night... bring it on!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

noww. THAT's a good pain! (vaguely remember it...but yeah.....)


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Seeing as how this is the rage thread....
YOU NEED TO RAGE AGAINST NOT GETTIN DA BOOTY BROTHA!!
Get extreme!! Chase da booty!! Get lean ya fat barstard  Make that girly wanna hump ya all night long!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

what girlie!?
I'm RAGIN! I wanna girlie! I wanna girlie to hump me ALL night long!
(oh and other things too...)
But I need to RAGE!
Moonlit walks on beaches and such isn't anythin got rage bout...

Oh, kinds funny...My buddy needed me to take him to the Lexus dealership to pick up his SUV. THat's funny, I replied. I need someone to take me to pick up my POS car from it's oil service and transmission fluid change.
So, he came with his mother's brand new GMC Envoy (they are both realtors at the brokerage I work at) and picked me up. We were on our way to get my car, some kid in his mom's car came careening out of nowhere and almost t-boned us...mike (ironic? My best friend's name is also Mike)
has cat-like reflexes and was able to get out of this kids' way...the kid made a rude gesture to US!:

 
and then quickly sped off...


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2003)

Fuqqin ass!! 
That woulda been expense little misshap...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

yeah...that kid's plastic surgeon would have been able to payoff his house after my buddy had gotten trhu with him...
oh...you meant the SUV?


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just remember a joke about
> "DO's and DON'TS" for gym:
> If you weigh less than 150lbs, DON'T wear a tank top!
> ...



I went out to one bar to drop off a few things for a couple of friends and they were going to comp my tab but I delcined for two reasons.

1) Cut cycle
2) Going to the gym at 8:30 am (which is right now!)

Oh yeah, No drink-no fun make David go crayyy- zeeeeee!  Mmmmmmmnnnnn beer!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey, do you also need to cycle the clenbutrx?
> Iam about out...going to use soemthiing else for the next month or so, then wanna talk to you about another bottle..maybe 1-test too!
> I don't have stats, (oops) but...my strength has gone up!!
> ...



For you, I don't think you need to be on it continuosly bc/ you should be near your desired BF.  It's not entirely neccessary to cycle off the clenbuterx but it's more effective product when you lay off of it.  I only now use it when I do my workouts.  I know this is unorthodox because you should take it throughout the day but bc/ I want it only for my workout... that's what I do.

NOTE:  Since were not competitors (BB), they would have very different modifications and usages.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i wear a tank top and i am less than 150lb
> 
> someone is mature here and it aint racoon...how old are you? arent you a little old to scrap?




Don't worry J'bo.... you can wear a tank top any old time!  Your body shows that your serious!

Racoon----- been down that same road however, I controlled my emotions then because I was heavily into Martial arts/weight training therefore I never was in fights.  Also, because I was built like a football player and bigger than most... when someone came near me while fighting, I would take their energy and redirect it back at them.  Hint: Aikido.  Even though I was in American Kenpo, Chinese Kenpo, kickboxing and Tae Kwon do.


----------



## racoon02 (May 31, 2003)

Man, what was I thinking posting that  ..... btw Good morning at 1pm!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

you posted that when you were drunk?


----------



## racoon02 (May 31, 2003)

I sobered up a little by the time I got home, but yes, still drunk a bit  Im going out again tonight to ANOTHER Graduation party. Then I have to go to a graduation BBQ tomorrow. My diet went down the crapper this weekend  with all the beer.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Couldnt be bothered wit hang overs
> No a sore cock in da morn from shaggin all night... bring it on!!



that is so vulger.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

A ha ah aha nice, rissole!  

Hi J'b!


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

he must have been ripped cause that is some nasty talkin...so dave what about Vegas?


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

hmmmnnn....


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Man, what was I thinking posting that  ..... btw Good morning at 1pm!


you related to Crash or something?


How's your head?


----------



## racoon02 (May 31, 2003)

Small bump, ive had way worse injuries before. Im always prone to doing stuff like slamming my finger in the door, tripping and falling down stairs, and general clumsiness.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

ha! Sounds like you don't need to get into fights! You beat yourself up!
Reminds me of, Liar, Liar!
"I'm kicking my ass!...do you mind!"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you related to Crash or something?
> 
> 
> How's your head?



Man i have a new injury  shin splints  OWW!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

shin splints from doing what (carelessly)?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

pretty sure it's from kicking...........a tree...


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

wtf were you kicking a tree?  Do you think your Jean claude Van Damme pretending to be in the movie Kickboxer or something??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

"jean claude van crash"


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea, damn those trees  They deserve a good kicking for um....  just kick em!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Crash van Dummy is more like it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Crash van Dummy is more like it!



..so...instead of:
"hiiiyaahhH!

he would be yelling:
"hiiiiiDUUHHH!!!!!"


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

maybe!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

let's ask the expert?
Crash???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> wtf were you kicking a tree?  Do you think your Jean claude Van Damme pretending to be in the movie Kickboxer or something??




  actully  i was trying to calis up my shins when my first pro fight comes around i want to be in good kicking order


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

a friend of mine used to use a rolling pin...just do that while watching tv....eventually numbs the nerves..and less pain?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

thats a pretty good idea


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

I do suprise myself sometimes..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

ya and i wouldn't have to kick trees either


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

a true enviromentalist!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

remember...:
HUG a tree...not kick it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

well it was pissing me off just sitting there being all treey and stuff dam trees with attitudes


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

let it be known...Crash don't take no shiat from no tree!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

especially in the fall  ........they are weaker then


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

kicking a tree when it is down....
you are a tree bully!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

nuh uh that tree the other night kicked my ass.......note to self don't kick ironwood


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm off to bed though i have to get up and ride a bike or somethin i need cardio!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2003)

later, crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

It's gonna hurt my shins  oh well


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

yikes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

Actully I ran with minimum pain


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

YOU SOUND LIKE ME WHEN I'm injured


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 2, 2003)

Dave...injured....

Normally you inflict injury

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> YOU SOUND LIKE ME WHEN I'm injured




Just work through the pain


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

what ever you dont have shine probs...you just have a baby blister....sucky.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

God damn I feel some rage right now because I'm tired, bored as all hell and my damn ass hurts from sitting for too damn long.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what ever you dont have shine probs...you just have a baby blister....sucky.



Do not


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

It's true!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

nope


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

yep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

no no


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

yep yep!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

ok fine then just do it....


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

WHAT j'BO?  What??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

get it over with and do it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

you must mean Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2003)

what r we talking about?


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm unsure of but just going with the flow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2003)

good work 

hey dave go take a look at my cutting diet in the diet forum see if everythings bien


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

OK, I will!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

OK, even though I am in a much calmer state of mind and going through recuperation of a pinch nerve.... I feel the rage boiling on again!  There is this surfer dude that comes in with cut off shirts (arms) and raggedy assed shorts goes to the squat room and does 4 inch squats!  Comes out of the room walking like he rode a bull and stares at the women!  Well, I've got something for him!  The stupid plates he uses for squats, I'm going to intervene in his workout and military press them in ANGER and show him a thing or two!  Then, I'm going to have one of my friend's slap on two or three 45's on each side and demonstrate a REAL squat! 

DAMN, I wish I was able to SQUAT again!

I'm going to SMASH this kid!!!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, Chicken-head better stop acting like tough shit in the gym or I'm gonna make his silly tan turn bright red when I smack him around the gym!

Rules he needs to follow and everything will become peachy-cool!

1) SMARTEST RULE to follow! He better leave my g-friend's  ALONE and leave his one liners at home or on the beach.
2) He better Bathe.
3) He better comb his hair!
4) He better stay out of my way,  Real GOOD RULE.. A simple RULE
5) He better squat at least parallel and not just 2 to 3 inches!!
6) He better close his mouth!
7) He better train on days or on an hour I'm not there!
8) He better leave his 2 gallon water jug at home and stop pretending to be huge!!!
9) He better NEVER interrupt me when I'm talking to friend's GAL or guys and ask dumb questions ever again!   It's not important what I can bench... what should be important to him is how good are his reflexes when I throw something at him or hit him!!!
10) HE JUST BETTER NEVER EVER SAY anything about my workouts or I will hit him 5 times before he even blinks once!!


----------



## mda1125 (Jun 5, 2003)

<rant>

Continuing.. with the RAGE thing..

I really hated being next to this dude.. as I was squatting in the cage.. (parallel).  Why?

He was on the Smith Machine doing squats not 10 feet away from me.  With each rep.. as he went down.. he just let them rip.

That's kinda the same thing to me as farting next to me when I'm next to you at the men's urinal.

Like I wanna finish off my squats with your ass juice?

Use a ventilated corner or walk away where nobody is to let them go.  I understand we gotta let loose.  Protein does that.

But goddamn don't sit there and fart 10 times with each rep.

I'm actually trying to work.  I didn't know if I want to 

1)  Laugh and drop the weights
2)  Kick the bastage in the nuts
3)  Work up a good one and seek revenge

Either way.. broke my concentration and that kinda pissed me off.

</rant>


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

MDA... I know what you mean..... it's like I'm there....  oopss... however, I can't smell those farts... thank god!

Was the guy wearing headphones and weren't there women around?  

Did you say something to him?


----------



## mda1125 (Jun 5, 2003)

No headphones.. no women.

Just him and me.. 

Nice.  Maybe it was his mating call?

Some time later I had to tell the story.. the guy I told it to knew of him and agreeded he's a pretty nasty guy.  The kinda guy that breaks your Rule #2.

I didn't say anything.. I mean.. if you are gonna fart numerous times while doing squats..

Anything I could say short of you asshole.. isn't really gonna phase the guy.

What could I say?  You sick bastard?  He's probably proud.  I didn't wanna give him any more credit.

Luckily, I've not seen him anymore.  

Don't get me wrong.  If you are doing heavy weights and you squeak one out.. fine.  I try and do it before a heavy set if that urge occurs.

But this dude was using the machine kinda to squeeze the air out.. just kept slowing ripping as he was doing weights.

SICK!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh, didn't you know?  Not bathing goes hand in hand with some people that workout!?!?!?!


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 6, 2003)

No rage tonight people  Just got back from a second date with this chick I really like. Best date ever. We went to see Fast and Furious 2 (wich rocked btw) then drove to the beach and chilled on the hood hugged up under the stars. Did I mention Im really really into this chick?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

thats awesome r2...keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

You didn't bang her raccoon! What's the beach at night for anyways??  

Isn't that right J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

i wish dave....no booty on my beach


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

It's because Daring Dave hasn't been to Manitoba! Let me find one hot chickie.... show me the way to the beach and I'll will show you what Saaaaaaaxxxxxxxxx on the bitch is!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2003)

oh brother...your my brother...incest king...


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

hee hee


At least my sis was hot!


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

with agreat ass!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> with agreat ass!



J'bo has a great Ass 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

I just said that!


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 7, 2003)

Naw dave. Theres 2 kind of chicks in this world. The ones that you screw and the relationship never goes past that. And the ones that you want to call your girlfriend(a.k.a a keeper) This is one of them I think ... So Im just trying to take it slow. If I wanted a fast one I would be easy to find one of those. The 'keepers' are getting harder and harder to come by these days


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

that might be a good thing..... (in response to your last line)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

keeper....i need a keeper...

and what are you guys talking about my ass again for?


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Because we love it so much!  Ain't nuttin' wrong with worshipping and kissing your ass a little now and then, is there?  

We could stop if you like but we need a "j.b.c. anonymous " to be admitted to and I'm not ready to check in..... just yet!  

Maybe FS is since he's going biking with pmor.!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

well i am already attending several anonymous meetings so i know what they are all about...see list below

-im anonymous
-donut eaters anonymous
-McDonalds anonymous
-hot men with tight ass anonymous
-lingerae and bathing shoppers anonymous
-and last but not least cheat day anonymous


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am already attending several anonymous meetings so i know what they are all about...see list below
> 
> -im anonymous
> ...



Unbelievable!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> keeper....i need a keeper...
> 
> and what are you guys talking about my ass again for?


J'Bo,, It's when they/we STOP talking about your ass you should start wondering.  hahahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

well i will keep that in mind


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey J'Bo,, I have to ask you something I'll pm you though ok?


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

ooohhhh secret secret!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

Shit dave I forgot what I asked her?  it wasn't really a secret but I just didn't want you to see it.  hahahahahaha   just kidding.


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Ha ha... isn't that what PM's are for??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

yea dave which is why I PM'ed her!!!  I just told her some sort of joke regarding one of her pics.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 9, 2003)

AHHHHH!!!!!  i neck hurts!!!!!!!  and i kee having nightmares so i can't sleep it away i swear this is the worst pain AH!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yea dave which is why I PM'ed her!!!  I just told her some sort of joke regarding one of her pics.




I didn't need to know silly boy!  I'm not her Keeper or guardian!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> AHHHHH!!!!!  i neck hurts!!!!!!!  and i kee having nightmares so i can't sleep it away i swear this is the worst pain AH!!!!!!




Have you been drinkin'???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I didn't need to know silly boy!  I'm not her Keeper or guardian!



Damn David, I don't mind telling you bro, afterall you ARE like a Brother to her so she says.  hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

bro.... hee hee!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh your laughing,, believe me my man she says it to me all the time.  David this and David that  and Oh he is like my brother!!!  David David David.  hahahahahaha  (feel honored my man if not for her thinking of you that way you would NOT be ROOMING with her in Vegas)!!!!  I'm jealous as hell of you man!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh your laughing,, believe me my man she says it to me all the time.  David this and David that  and Oh he is like my brother!!!  David David David.  hahahahahaha  (feel honored my man if not for her thinking of you that way you would NOT be ROOMING with her in Vegas)!!!!  I'm jealous as hell of you man!!!!



Where does she do that??

Wouldn't you be scared to room with J'bo?

I'm not!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Where does she do that??
> 
> IN PM's,,,,Your name comes up from time to time and time and time.  (all good, don't sweat)
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_Where does she do that??
> 
> IN Private Places,,,,Your name cums up from time to time and time and time. (all dirty, you will be sweatin)
> 
> ...



 fire? are you ok?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

OMG!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THAT IS FUNNY AS HALL J'BO!!!!  Good job!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Damn girl you seem to catch 'every' post in which I mention your name.  your good. wink   How are you and how did last night go?  Hopefully everything came off ok!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

oh yah i am completely bald now thanks.....gotta for the comp and all. dave was chatting with me as i was dripping all over my floor. 

PS yes i know i have my moments


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

on the phone or on the pc?  hopefully not on puter you could have gotten an electrical shock and put that hair right back where you just removed it!
You have such a way with words I wear.  The sublim messages are very good.  wink


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh yah i am completely bald now thanks.....gotta for the comp and all. dave was chatting with me as i was dripping all over my floor.
> 
> PS yes i know i have my moments


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh Dero doesn't understand....  I was at J'bos last night I shaved her whole body for her Compitition.  Yes I shaved "everything" except the hair above your neck.  Need I tell you which part of her I enjoyed shaving the most or can your imagination figure that out for you?  I say go with your 1st instinct and that was my favorite part.  hahaha


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh Dero doesn't understand....  I was at J'bos last night Dero and I shaved her whole body for her Compition.  Yes I shaved "everything" except the hair above your neck.  Need I tell you which part of her I enjoyed shaving the most or can your imagination figure that out for you?  I say go with your 1st instinct and that was my favorite part.  hahaha


Wait a sec!!!!
everything ,except the HAIR ABOVE my neck????????
How did I get invloved in this????
AND NUBODY TOLD ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

hahahaha   I made a mistake there Dero  hahahaha   I'll fix it.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm still laughing my ass off at your post Dero I swear to God I'm over hear laughing out loud.


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha   I made a mistake there Dero  hahahaha   I'll fix it.


Even if you fix it...I quoted it!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_




Boy, that's a well rounded response!

Cat go your tongue??


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

R-A-G-E


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok, I was in the weight room today and Saw this overweight woman wearing a Gators 2002 playoff shirt. (My highschool football team) playoff shirt. I told her that was I nice shirt, but I didnt inform her I played that year. She then made this comment that set me off. "Yea, we just layed down and let Bay city beat us in the playoffs last year I was there, and we sucked." Wow, this woman didnt know what hit her, this is some of what I said. "  You were there? YOU WERE THERE? I was on the field shedding blood sweat and tears that game till the last wistle blew. Look bitch, until you bleed on that feild, sweat on that feild, Come in the morning at 530 to lift, then run during the afternoon, then practice till it gets dark, then step out under those lights on friday night, and lay it all on the line, then come up and spend half your saturday watching film of the night before, I dont want to hear you say shit about laying down. I bet your fat ass was sitting in the stands eating popcorn huh? Yea, you dont deserve to wear that shirt, People like you who dont do shit, then comment on things that they dont know about make me fucking sick. We played every down every quarter of that game, bay city beat us by one touchdown in the last 4 seconds of the game. So fucking think before you open your mouth." Then I grabbed my keys and cell and left the weight room out of fear of what I would do next. Man you should have seen this ladies face, If I could have took of picture it would have been pricless, but the bitch deserved it. Shes one of these people that sit on a machine for an hour and not do shit but take up the machine.


(P.S. Bay City, the team that barely beat us went on to stomp every other team in the playoffs by atleast 21 points, and won the State championship that year.)

(


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmmmnnn... long story!  Must read this soon!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Ok, I was in the weight room today and Saw this overweight woman wearing a Gators 2002 playoff shirt. (My highschool football team) playoff shirt. I told her that was I nice shirt, but I didnt inform her I played that year. She then made this comment that set me off. "Yea, we just layed down and let Bay city beat us in the playoffs last year I was there, and we sucked." Wow, this woman didnt know what hit her, this is some of what I said. "  You were there? YOU WERE THERE? I was on the field shedding blood sweat and tears that game till the last wistle blew. Look bitch, until you bleed on that feild, sweat on that feild, Come in the morning at 530 to lift, then run during the afternoon, then practice till it gets dark, then step out under those lights on friday night, and lay it all on the line, then come up and spend half your saturday watching film of the night before, I dont want to hear you say shit about laying down. I bet your fat ass was sitting in the stands eating popcorn huh? Yea, you dont deserve to wear that shirt, People like you who dont do shit, then comment on things that they dont know about make me fucking sick. We played every down every quarter of that game, bay city beat us by one touchdown in the last 4 seconds of the game. So fucking think before you open your mouth." Then I grabbed my keys and cell and left the weight room out of fear of what I would do next. Man you should have seen this ladies face, If I could have took of picture it would have been pricless, but the bitch deserved it. Shes one of these people that sit on a machine for an hour and not do shit but take up the machine.
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go honey........Good for you......sorry you lost the game


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

I just read your post raccoon and it's a  damn shame of the so called pride of some people!!  It's a shame  of all these stinkin' arm chair referee's and players!!!!

It's easy to judge from a distance but they'll NEVER know the true meaning of competition and how tough it is when their actually DOING IT!!!

Awesome RAGE, Raccoon!!!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

even though I did chest the other day.... I decided to show this boy up and went into a bench DB contest... Boy, did I show that Fuker!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I smell no rage and it's been 4 weeks!!!!


Cronno.... quit stealing my titles off my threads!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn, I'm in a good mood and really don't have anything to RAGE on about right now.  I'll work on it and get back to ya all!!!   (looking around trying to pick a fight with co worker)


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't worry... maybe pmor will start asking you sexual favors!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  Yea that could do it David.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually he's gone so maybe it will have to be someone else.... let's see now... who irks FS??

How about those cronnies who seemed to disappear after the war was over!  You know, those anti-American guys who said things like Death to America.  I wonder if those people again were created by aliases in here just to stir people up.  What do you think?  They seemed to have disappeared!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Yea and good riddens to all of them.  little spineless bastards.  What I'd like to do to them if I got ahold of em'    Oh That Rusty is on my hit list now David.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

why?  what did he do??


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually, I would just leave it be if it's going to be more back and forth nonsense like it has been.  Unless it something that none of us know... then in that case, do tell!  Amuse us again!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

He has no class.  He said some really nasty no class remarks to and about J'Bo.   A true classless prick if you ask me.  The kind that beat up their wives and girlfriends.  You can tell he has no respect for the opposite sex.  True backwoods hick type.  Marries his own sister then beats her for not having the rat meat cooked when he gets home to the trailer after a long day at the moonshine cooken'


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

David, Speaking of OUR J'Bo,, have you talked to her lately? I miss her.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> He has no class.  He said some really nasty no class remarks to and about J'Bo.   A true classless prick if you ask me.  The kind that beat up their wives and girlfriends.  You can tell he has no respect for the opposite sex.  True backwoods hick type.  Marries his own sister then beats her for not having the rat meat cooked when he gets home to the trailer after a long day at the moonshine cooken'




  Here comes WWW (World War Whatever)  6!!!!  

although most of what you said is speculation (backwoods hick remarks)  but in regards to the remarks he made of J'bo, I wasn't too fond of it either.  I thought it was ridiculous and way out of line.  It is DISRESPECTFUL and any one else saying things of that nature to any other person who be labeled the same!  So I have to agree with you on the brunt of this post.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> David, Speaking of OUR J'Bo,, have you talked to her lately? I miss her.




Yes, I spoke to her briefly Saturday night and she will be on Monday!!!  So stay tuned in FS!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> He has no class.  He said some really nasty no class remarks to and about J'Bo.   A true classless prick if you ask me.



Man, I sooo agree with you. I thought we were friends for a bit and one day I defended J'Bo about some stupid shit he was saying about her...he didn't jump on me...he just pussed out and won't talk to me anymore. Just acts like I am not here. Actually that is fine. He has such a bad attitude and is alway saying negative stuff about people  shitty, shitty attitude - I put him on ignore and pretend he is not here. It works out great.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Here comes WWW (World War Whatever)  6!!!!
> 
> although most of what you said is speculation (backwoods hick remarks)  but in regards to the remarks he made of J'bo, I wasn't too fond of it either.  I thought it was ridiculous and way out of line.  It is DISPREPECTFUL and any one else saying things of that nature to any other person who be labeled the same!  So I have to agree with you on the brunt of this post.



A WAR with someone that calls himself "rusty" hahahaha  not much of a war there Dave.  That would be moreso a Military Action.    World Wars occur between multiple World Powers  Not just 1 world power (Me) and that idiot savant.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I put him on ignore and pretend he is not here. It works out great.




I wonder how many people have me on ignore???  

I wonder how many pretend that I'm not here! 

Just curious!!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> A WAR with someone that calls himself "rusty" hahahaha  not much of a war there Dave.  That would be moreso a Military Action.    World Wars occur between multiple World Powers  Not just 1 world power (Me) and that idiot savant.




Wow!    You both have brought up some interesting facts!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I wonder how many people have me on ignore???
> 
> I wonder how many pretend that I'm not here!
> ...




Eh? What Dave? I didn't see you...did you say sump'in??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Man, I sooo agree with you. I thought we were friends for a bit and one day I defended J'Bo about some stupid shit he was saying about her...he didn't jump on me...he just pussed out and won't talk to me anymore. Just acts like I am not here. Actually that is fine. He has such a bad attitude and is alway saying negative stuff about people  shitty, shitty attitude - I put him on ignore and pretend he is not here. It works out great.



Yea he has some serious personality issues.  He needs to understand he's a dick.  As soon as he comes to grips with the fact he's a DICK then and only then can he live out his live an no longer be in the Denial stages of the DICK syndrome.  I can be treated but can't be cured.  He will always be a DICK but will learn how to not attempt to associate with good people and stick only to others sticken with the DICK syndrome.  They they will be DICKS together and live happlily ever DICKED!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!    You both have brought up some interesting facts!!!!



Here is an interesting fact David that you may not be aware of.
RUSTY IS A DICK!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

LMAO!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

lmao over here guys......i am back and i want to say that i had no influence on these posts above... but i am lmao at them.

i really apprciate all that you three have said....like i stated before when times get tough your true friends come to the rescue.....i know who they are  and i love you all for it..

now can i rage?

thanks.

WTF (who the fuq) goes out and gets the same posig suits (2 out of 3) and a wig to match her main competitor to try to win? that is fucked up my friends simply fucked. At least i went on stage proud of who iam and did not completely cover up myself and p0retend i was someone else. I deserved that title and i am gonna take it next year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2003)

first off...
hiya j'bo! Welcome back!
 

now...rage??? I overslept thru another fuqqin class this morning....
at least this time it doesn't cost me anything beyond some education....
damn three jobs....
I even went to bed by 10:30......
ok...better now...


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

rage is good!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> lmao over here guys......i am back and i want to say that i had no influence on these posts above... but i am lmao at them.
> 
> i really apprciate all that you three have said....like i stated before when times get tough your true friends come to the rescue.....i know who they are  and i love you all for it..
> ...



That is the nature of the Beast Jen sorry to say.  Just watch even the top pros on a stage.  They all look at the favorite and try to match pose for pose with them. Notice I said try.  They copy style etc from the best.  Take it as a compliment and next year,  have 2 or 3 suits, put one on and at last minute, pull out one of the other ones and put it on.  Never show your full arsenal until last minute.  They can't copy something they've never seen.  got me?  (I've seen guys even steal music prior to a show by having someone else not competing to ask the guy what he was posing to. Then the mole told the other competitor. Lucky for the good guy, he did his routine 1st so the Asshole couldn't use it.  (pretty slick move though. He had HIS music in case that would happen and had the good guys music in case he got to go 1st).  wish I had thought of that.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

great idea, FS!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

rage!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

huu hooo,, I just gave Burner an Idea for his 1st show!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Great thread   Time for a revival!

This was a while back, but it belongs here.
I was in school, and walking down the hallway with one of my buddies.  Well, we come across some asswipe and his 2 friends.  I call him an asswipe, because he was picking on a mentally handicap kid.  The kid was crying, and the asswipe was pushing him into the wall calling him "retard" and other such names.  All the while his 2 buddies were standing there laughing and pointing.  Well, I have a cousin who is handicap, and seeing said asswipe pick on someone like him made me really RAGE   I walked up next to the asswipe, and said "Hey bro you like picking on people?  "  He says "Yea man, its fun  "  I said "I like to pick on people too!"  And then I bitch slapped him.  Mind you, this was not an ordinary bitch slap, this was the bitch slap that ALL bitch slaps were named after.  I hit the kid so hard that he plopped right down on his ass, and cried.  I then told him that if I EVER cought him picking on that handicap kid again I would kill him 

Yea, its long... but goood


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Mind you, this was not an ordinary bitch slap, this was the bitch slap that ALL bitch slaps were named after.


...so..that would make you the 'mother of all bitch-slaps?"


Good job, pre-
Very noble to stand up for someone who can't stand up for themselves.

I just have a bunch of 'monday morning quarterback syndrome' situations from when I was a bouncer. ( not supposed to swear or become physically violent unless last resort. I was professional and tried to talk most of the asswipes ((using your words..)) out of the club to not disturb the customers who were having a good time. There were some though...that really needed some physical therapy..and I wished I had provoked them enough to give it to'em...
Is that bad?


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Yikes!  Premier found my RAGE thread!  Holy crap, did I have some rage then!  I had a guy cut me off last night in two exit off and on lanes (interchangeables from US-1 to 595) and they thought that was amusing  and OK.  I swear I saw them laughing  but believe me, I had the LAST laugh on this one!  That is all I am saying for now about this!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

oh c'mon, ya big tease! I wanna know! did you call the cops and said you saw a drunk driver weaving all over the road? That woulda been great!
I now have my signs on my truck...have to drive nice...my name, # and web site are all over it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

isn't it like, 80-some degrees there in Florida, Dave..and you are HERE?
go get a tan..for us....
it's like, 30 some degres here...heat wave..


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya buncha rage addicts!

I never get angry


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

...and you expect us to buy this????


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ya buncha rage addicts!
> 
> I never get angry



Whatever you say big guy  

I know that I would be in the BABE weather


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...and you expect us to buy this????



DIE!!! 

I mean, thanks for your opinion, I'm glad you shared this with me. 

Seee, anger management class worked for me!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah..but how about the english class??


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> isn't it like, 80-some degrees there in Florida, Dave..and you are HERE?
> go get a tan..for us....
> it's like, 30 some degres here...heat wave..



I think it was hotter today.  There are plenty of days in the sun for me (such as tomorrow) for fun in the sun etc.

I have been going out and doing a lot of nutty stuff and that today and tonight I am going to do opposite of what I've been doing for the last two months.  That opposite is "nothing"!  

I'd rather whore with you guys online anyways!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Whatever you say big guy
> 
> I know that I would be in the BABE weather



There a babe, here a babe everywhere a babe-babe... Ol' McAmerica has a babe...... 

It doesn't matter if your in 100 degree weather or in the freezing cold....  babes r everywhere!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah..but the babes in warmer climates..tend to wear less......


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh c'mon, ya big tease! I wanna know! did you call the cops and said you saw a drunk driver weaving all over the road? That woulda been great!
> I now have my signs on my truck...have to drive nice...my name, # and web site are all over it!




No, then my ass would've been canned last night as well!  

I would NEVER call a cop over this incident and trust me, I was so ripped that let's just say that he HAD to pull over and drop his speed from 50 to 40-25 to stop!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah..but the babes in warmer climates..tend to wear less......




True, so very true!

Hey Mike!  I'll be at this club on Monday.  Tell me what you think especially in the pictures/photo's area!  

www.nikkibeach.com


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

now you are just rubbing it in......
that's not nice.....


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

*For Burner*

I think the gal to the right is lookin' at ya, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2004)

well, she IS the cutest one of the three...how did you know I was looking at that particular picture??
Shift change! Gotta go! Talk at ya tomorrow!
GOnna go see the Passion of Christ tonight...
see how that is. see if it is as moving as everyone says it is..
later, dave!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

I think Greeky asked me what the girls where in the clubs down here in SFLA!  They actually wear less than what these gals are wearing and frightenily enough, more revealing!!!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, she IS the cutest one of the three...how did you know I was looking at that particular picture??
> Shift change! Gotta go! Talk at ya tomorrow!
> GOnna go see the Passion of Christ tonight...
> ...



Because you saw babes in a row!    Talk to you later, Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

yep...you could have a point there.....
I think I would be in trouble if I were to go there with Kristen....
I'd constantly be getting smacked in the head for my eyes straying....
"Oh...do you think she prettier than ME?!?!?!" SAMCK!


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2004)

I never thought that "looking" is a crime.  There are plenty of hot men to see also and I'm sure she do her share of looking too!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

how was it then?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

c'mon, turbo! we want pics!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I got our vacation pics of us in Mexico from December put on disc this weekend, need to get them resized..then will post. Also got some decent pics from our skiing last weekend.....9" of fresh, light, fluffy powder....still thinking about it....


----------

